# Scrub Island Resort and Spa Autograph Collection Rewards Stay



## steve b (Jan 31, 2014)

Although I have been a member of Tug almost since its inception,  I mainly read the info and enjoy the imput from member posts.  I really am not a big poster myself, having said that, today we just checked in to the Scrub Island Resort and Spa in the British Virgin Islands after a stay in St Johns at the Westin St John. We are here for 5 days using the hotel portion of the Marriott Travel package.  This property is a catagory 8 property under Marriotts franchise agreement with the Autograph Hotels and I must say this property is unbelievable.  Tuggers should definitely include this on their list for rewards points or DC points through the explorer collection.  Although no Platinum upgrade the rooms are very nice and the views and water awesome.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 31, 2014)

I remember reading about it on TUG before and thinking "That's my kind of place." But then taking it off my list, since it seemed like it was going to be too hard to get there. How did you get there from St. John? and are there many people staying at the resort? Very jealous right now.


----------



## steve b (Jan 31, 2014)

*Travel not bad*

From St John, we took the Ferry from Cruz Bay St John to the East side of Tortola 32.00 per person, After clearing customs very easily we took an open air taxi for the 40 minute ride to the West side of Tortuga and then over a short Bridge to Beef Island.  The taxi ride seemed like a tour of Tortola passing passed the waterfront most of the way.(60.00 inclusive of tip)  Then we were greeted by the Scrub Island launch for the free boatride to Scrub right at late afternoon.  You feel kinda  like a rock star as a member of the Resort greets you with a tray of Rum Punches right at the Scrub Island Dock as they wisk away your luggage.  On our return to Houston, we will fly Seabourne airlines, a American Airlines one world partner direct from Beef Island (EIS) to San Juan/Miami/Houston checking luggage all the way to Houston right her on Beef Island. We will be heading to Jost Van Dike, Norman Island and Virgin Gorda baths on convenient day trips
 from the resort next week.  Can't wait...All on Marriott Rewards except the Seabourne portion.  By the way the cheapest room category here for this week starts at 595.00 per night so I feel we have gotten a great vacation and a great value of our mr points


----------



## steve b (Jan 31, 2014)

*feels uncrowded*

There are some yachts docked here but the resort feels uncrowded and exclusive.


----------



## Johnfi (Feb 1, 2014)

*+1 on Scrub Island*

Agree on the comments on Scrub Island.  We did a 4 day rewards stay back in November after our Frenchman’s Cove stay.  The resort and island are great but not without some faults (posted them on tripadvisor) but we still had a great time and will go back in a minute.  We enjoyed walking around the island and it reminded us of our stay on Cannel Bay on St John but more private.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 1, 2014)

MR just hosted a Webex on this property Thursday night. We were invited, but couldn't attend. I have looked at the place several times. I still CANNOT figure out how to get there.


----------



## Wally3433 (Feb 1, 2014)

Glad to hear you are enjoying Scrub. It is disappointing to hear that you did not get a Platinum room upgrade if the resort is not full.

Regardless, Scrub is on our MR points lookout as well.


----------



## Empty Nest (Feb 1, 2014)

We thoroughly enjoyed Scrub Island last year. The staff was remarkably nice and attentive. The manager was always on site as was the food and beverage manager, and they engaged us in conversation every time we met.

Unfortunately we used LIAT (Luggage In Another Town) airlines, so I spent the first 2 days in my black Minnesota winter travel outfit until our luggage came back to us.  I know I stood out, but the staff always commented when they saw me, and were so happy when I finally showed up in 'vacation clothes'.  The concierge staff went above and beyond to find and deliver my suitcase which had flown on to another island.

We did not get the platinum upgrade that we've sort of grown accustomed to.  But except for the tiny balcony with 2 wooden chairs the room was spacious and upscale.


----------



## taxare (Feb 2, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> MR just hosted a Webex on this property Thursday night. We were invited, but couldn't attend. I have looked at the place several times. I still CANNOT figure out how to get there.



The easiest way to get there is to fly to Tortola/Beef Island (EIS) and take the resort boat over. You can also take a ferry from St. Martin, but its more difficult. I really don't want to be negative, but we were there last year and posted a review on Trip Advisor, it is beautiful, and the people friendly, but there are resort flaws that would keep us from returning. It may be worth going once on points like we did.


----------



## rapjr (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree the resort is a must...phenomenal place.  One of the most peaceful and beautiful places my eyes have seen.   I don't have any complaints, but there were a couple touches in the rooms that could have been better - I attributed it to the fact they're on a private island and its had to be tough to build, and then generally update/repair, that place.  
Getting there can be difficult though.  By far the best option is to fly into Beef Island (EIS) - the airport is literally a 3-5 minute walk to the resort boat launch.  We flew into STT and did the taxi, ferry, taxi option.  We spent the same amount of time on alternate transportation as we did airplanes that day and we connected via ATL.  We landed in STT at 2:00 and finally arrived on Scrub Island around 6:00....we're not high maintenance but it was a little annoying.  Based on that experience we flew from EIS to STT for our return trip and it was much easier (although we lost a night on Scrub based on flight skeds).  We stayed at the St Thomas Ritz our last night and, while nice, it wasn't half the experience Scrub was.  
Scrub is unbelievable - great food, great people, great relaxing atmosphere.  Views are absolutely gorgeous.  Decent options for excursions to other islands, nice little private beach area on opposite side of island (10 minute walk).  I'd go again in a heartbeat...and I would undoubtedly fly into EIS.


----------



## steve b (Feb 4, 2014)

*Scrub Island a Gem*

Ok guys to continue on my earlier post.  I have stayed at all of Marriott's resorts in Hawaii, stayed at Marriotts in Cayman, Curacao, 3 Marriott properties in Aruba, Marriott Frenchman's in St Thomas and St Kitts as far as service, quality of location, overall beauty of resort this place wins hands down.  Best Resort stay for us ever. Even beating our stays at the Hyatt and St Regis in Aspen. Sorry to be leaving tomorrow and will definitely be returning annually with a combination stay with our St Kitts ownership.  You can fly nonstop from St Kitts on Liat to Virgin Gorda and then a 15 minute ferry to Tortola/to Scrub.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 4, 2014)

steve b said:


> Ok guys to continue on my earlier post.  I have stayed at all of Marriott's resorts in Hawaii, stayed at Marriotts in Cayman, Curacao, 3 Marriott properties in Aruba, Marriott Frenchman's in St Thomas and St Kitts as far as service, quality of location, overall beauty of resort this place wins hands down.  Best Resort stay for us ever. Even beating our stays at the Hyatt and St Regis in Aspen. Sorry to be leaving tomorrow and will definitely be returning annually with a combination stay with our St Kitts ownership.  You can fly nonstop from St Kitts on Liat to Virgin Gorda and then a 15 minute ferry to Tortola/to Scrub.


Thanks for pointing out the access from St Kitts.
We always look for a side trip when using our St Kitts home weeks, but I had never even considered Scrub Island before as I did not know there was practical way of getting there.
I will now look to add it to our schedule next time we go.


----------



## taxare (Feb 4, 2014)

*You may want to consider visiting soon*

Scrub Island Development Seeks Chapter 11 Protection

By Dow Jones Business News,  November 20, 2013, 12:56:00 PM EDT 
By Jacqueline Palank

Scrub Island Development Group Ltd., which owns a luxury resort and the 230-acre private Caribbean island on which it sits, filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection Tuesday to stop its lender from wresting away control of the company.

Chapter 11 shields companies from litigation and creditor collection efforts, a protection that Scrub Island--part of the British Virgin Islands--is hoping to avail itself of to ward off lender FirstBank Puerto Rico's bid for a court- appointed receiver to take over.

Since 2005, the company has used its funding from FirstBank to build and operate its Scrub Island Resort, Spa & Marina, an amenity-stocked property with estate homes, villas and suites for sale and to rent.

According to Scrub Island, it had reached a deal with FirstBank to cut the loan debt ($108 million in principal as of Tuesday) to $40 million. But before the agreement could be finalized, FirstBank sued Scrub Island in a Caribbean court demanding payment of its loans. In response, the Eastern Caribbean Supreme Court on Nov. 1 appointed a temporary receiver.

Scrub Island said it hasn't been able to discuss the suit or a resolution with FirstBank, which has allegedly ignored the company's overtures, leading Scrub Island to question the bank's intentions.

"It has also become apparent to the debtors that FirstBank's secretive actions in obtaining the appointment of a receiver were done with the goal of wiping out all claims of creditors of the debtors, including claims of significant United States creditors of the debtors, as well as the substantial equity invested in [Scrub Island] by its shareholders," the company said in court papers.

A FirstBank representative couldn't immediately be reached for comment Wednesday morning.

The receiver's appointment expires Nov. 27, and the court is slated to consider extending the receivership at a hearing the following day--a hearing Scrub Island hopes its bankruptcy filing will prevent from going forward.

Scrub Island said it would work to restructure the loan debt in Chapter 11 and pay its other creditors in full. The company also plans to continue operating its resort, which opened in 2010 and features such amenities as a multi-level swimming pool and waterfall, restaurants, a spa and deep-water marina with slips for yachts that are up to 160 feet long.

In 2011, Scrub Island signed a deal to make its resort part of Marriott International Inc.'s ( MAR ) Autograph Collection, a group of upscale, independently owned resorts that Marriott promotes while offering booking and other services.

The company said it wants to keep Scrub Island Resort in the Autograph Collection, a request it expects to take up with the bankruptcy court at a later date.

A representative of Marriott, whose $450,000-plus claim makes it one of Scrub Island's biggest unsecured creditors, couldn't immediately be reached for comment Wednesday morning.

Scrub Island reported assets and debts each in the range of $100 million to $500 million in its Chapter 11 petition, filed Tuesday with the U.S. Bankruptcy Court in Tampa, Fla. The case has been assigned to Judge Michael G. Williamson.


Read more: http://www.nasdaq.com/article/scrub...er-11-protection-20131120-00843#ixzz2sPlvUnAb


----------



## bazzap (Feb 5, 2014)

Oops!

You may want to consider visiting soon
Scrub Island Development Seeks Chapter 11 Protection

By Dow Jones Business News, November 20, 2013, 12:56:00 PM EDT


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 8, 2014)

THAT explains all of the marketing emails recently. They NEED business.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 6, 2014)

Due to the concerns about restructuring and bankruptcy, I emailed the VP of sales, Norwood Smith. (We have a stay January 2015.) Below are my email and his reply. Took one day to get a response. I felt comfortable with what he had to say.

Hello! We just made reservations for a visit to your resort for January of 2015. I am a Marriott Platinum Rewards member and are very much looking forward to our stay! We will be flying from San Juan to Beef Island for transfer then have 6 nights on Scrub Island. 

We have been reading about some financial and mgmt changes taking place. Will they impact our experience at your resort?

Thank you!
Mr. Vker



Hello!

We're delighted to hear you've booked a stay in January 2015 at Scrub Island Resort, Spa & Marina.

You are correct in that the resort is currently going through a financial restructuring, from which we will emerge within the next 60 days. During this reorganization, Scrub Island Resort has continued to operate at high levels of hospitality and service with the full support of Marriott International, as well as our investors.

To further underscore our commitment to not only maintain but to elevate the guest experience on Scrub Island, we've hired a new managing director, Anura Dewapura, for the Resort. Mr. Dewapura is an award-winning leader and a Certified Hotel Administrator who has been in the hotel and tourism industry for the past 30 years. Anura has also brought on board a new executive chef, Michael Wedderburn, and a new food and beverage director, Edwin Torres. As a testament to the resort's service and staff, we were just recognized by Conde Nast as #13 in their Reader Poll "Top 25 Caribbean Resorts!"

http://www.cntraveler.com/readers-ch...orts-caribbean

I'm thrilled you've reached out to us, as I can assure you that your upcoming stay will be a wonderful experience. We look forward to your visit. In the meantime, please follow us on Facebook and Twitter to stay in touch!

Warmest regards,
Norwood Smith
VP, Sales & Marketing
Mainsail Lodging & Development

P.S. Please check out our newest hotel in Tampa, the Epicurean, which is also a member of the Autograph Collection!


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Mar 7, 2014)

The link on previous post is not working... 

Also, I couldn't find the twitter handle for this resort.  Anyone know it?


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 7, 2014)

FlyerBobcat said:


> The link on previous post is not working...
> 
> Also, I couldn't find the twitter handle for this resort.  Anyone know it?



Try this link: I copy and pasted the post above. Must have corrupted the link...
http://www.cntraveler.com/readers-choice-awards/caribbean/best-resorts-caribbean

Twitter: @ScrubIsland


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Mar 7, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> Try this link: I copy and pasted the post above. Must have corrupted the link...
> http://www.cntraveler.com/readers-choice-awards/caribbean/best-resorts-caribbean
> 
> Twitter: @ScrubIsland



Thanks....  I big DUH  to me on the Twitter handle.  I found that one previously, but thought it was for Island info.... not specifically the resort.  Thank you!


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 7, 2014)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Thanks....  I big DUH  to me on the Twitter handle.  I found that one previously, but thought it was for Island info.... not specifically the resort.  Thank you!



No worries....I think the island and resort are one in the same!

BTW: We are there six nights in January. MLK Jr. week. All on MR points. (5) of the nights was using a travel package. 6th night is on points as an individual night. The nightly rate IIRC was $699. Great use of points for a unique vacation.

Got FF tickets on US Airways BWI-SJU. Spending one night in Puerto Rico to avoid any connections problems to Cape Air. (Had to buy the SJU-EIS ticket sep. 45 min flight.) Coming home we are just going straight through-not overnighting in PR. 

I think its going to be a wonderful week.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the information on this resort.  I have added this to my list (St. Kitts to Scrub Island).


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Sep 11, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> BTW: We are there six nights in January. MLK Jr. week.
> 
> I think its going to be a wonderful week.



So we will be there the week after you.  Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## hcarman (Sep 11, 2014)

We just got back from a day trip to Scrub Island - while staying at Frenchman's Cove.  We had lunch there and food and drinks were good - not as pricey as I might have expected.  It was actually less expensive than many of the restaurants on St. Thomas.  Unless there are cooking facilities and guests bring food, I would assume they pretty much have a captive audience for meals.

It is a beautiful property with an infinity pool overlooking the water and another pool with a swim up bar and slide.  It definitely looks like a place where you would go to relax and get away from it all.  And, a place where you would go if you like water sports.

We have it on our list - a good place to use Marriott Rewards Points.  We were told to fly into Tortola and then take the resort ferry.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Sep 11, 2014)

hcarman said:


> We just got back from a day trip to Scrub Island - while staying at Frenchman's Cove.  We had lunch there and food and drinks were good - not as pricey as I might have expected.  It was actually less expensive than many of the restaurants on St. Thomas.  Unless there are cooking facilities and guests bring food, I would assume they pretty much have a captive audience for meals.
> 
> It is a beautiful property with an infinity pool overlooking the water and another pool with a swim up bar and slide.  It definitely looks like a place where you would go to relax and get away from it all.  And, a place where you would go if you like water sports.
> 
> We have it on our list - a good place to use Marriott Rewards Points.  We were told to fly into Tortola and then take the resort ferry.



Thanks for the info!  Sounds awesome!

So how did you arrange your day trip to Scrub from FC?


Also note that the Marriott (Autograph Collection) Scrub Island Resort & Spa charges $25 per person per day resort fee.


----------



## hcarman (Sep 11, 2014)

We arranged our day trip through Bad Kitty - day cruise through the BVIs.  Breakway does the same tour but stops at Marina instead of Scrub Island.  We really wanted to see the island.

Is the $25 resort fee in addition to the Rewards Points?

Seems like the norm.  We paid $45 a night at Morning Star when we extended our stay by going to the hotel for a night.  Nice property but steep resort fees considering we didn't get a chance to use the water sports since we were leaving the next day.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Sep 11, 2014)

hcarman said:


> Is the $25 resort fee in addition to the Rewards Points?



Yes....


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 12, 2014)

How would one stay at this property as a standard DC Points owner? Is there a DC Points per night equivalent or must you convert the DC points to MR points to stay here without paying cash?


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 12, 2014)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> How would one stay at this property as a standard DC Points owner? Is there a DC Points per night equivalent or must you convert the DC points to MR points to stay here without paying cash?



If you look at the Explorer Collection Hotels and Resorts listing that I provided to you in the Explorer Collection thread you recently started, you will see that Scrub Island is an option in the EC to be booked with DC points.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 12, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> If you look at the Explorer Collection Hotels and Resorts listing that I provided to you in the Explorer Collection thread you recently started, you will see that Scrub Island is an option in the EC to be booked with DC points.




I did not know that. Will check out the DC points required to stay. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dansimms (Dec 20, 2015)

*January trip*

In January I have a trip that includes a 2 night stay on Tortola, followed by a 5 night stay on Scrub Island and concluding with a 2 night stay at the Marriott TS on St. Thomas.  If one were to explore neighboring islands not mentioned above, which would you recommend and from which of our stops would you say makes the most sense?  In a previous trip in 1989, we stayed in St Thomas and had 1 day trip to Virgin Gorda and another day trip to St. John........loving all 3 islands.  Certainly want to go to Jost Van Dyke for a day on this trip.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## steve b (Dec 21, 2015)

would reccomend doing your day trips right from Scrub.  BVI Tours has an office right at the resort and will pick you up right there for day trips to all the islands. You can also arrange for private charters from there as well.  You will love Scrub


----------

